# Want a cream separator so badly



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda

I want a cream separator so badly. But 400. ? GAH! I have a lovely Kitchenaid stand mixer that had meat grinding attachments and grain grinding attachments....too bad they couldn't make a cream separating attachment.  I know a guy that had one he said I could have OMG! The thing was a HUGE affain that sat on the floor. It was for cow milk maybe? Definitely and antique, and rusted! Um..Noooo. Not for me. It must have weighed 200 pounds too. :O And even the hand cranked ones are so expensive. I wish I could see how one works. I might contrive something. :/ Maybe. I have lovely RICH Nubian milk. After a night in the ridge it has a delicious skim of cream on it. Perfect for a cup of coffee. (I like a little coffee with my cream :biggrin ) At that rate we're not gonna make much butter. A fourth of a cup at a time from one quart. We do not use margerine (ick) we use butter. I have to buy it. I just thought, "whouldn't it be nice, one more thing my animals can provide for me?" I work darned hard feeding and taking care of them. :rofl


----------



## IndyGardenGal

There's a way to collect cream without a $400 machine. I put milk into a pan, allow the cream to rise, skim off the cream, and put it in a clean glass bowl. I keep the bowl in the freezer and just add the cream as I get it. When I have enough collected, I make butter. Goat butter is very light compared to store bought butter. (I use my kitchen aid to make it too). I have Saanens too, so if I can do it, anyone with a Nubian can!


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda

I guess that even a little butter is something. The nearest grocery store from where we live is 30 miles. So we try to garden, have chickens and goats. We drink our milk raw, so the cream is raw. I find that after a week in the fridge the milk does develop a bit of a "goaty" flavor, but it is still much better than milk from the store. Usually it doesn't sit in the fridge that long though. I plan to learn aged cheese this summer. I will be milking 4 by hand this summer. I do pasteurize and feed milk to the kids. I have tried to sell milk here, and I may have more sucess, since our grocery store went under. We shall see.


----------



## H Diamond Farms

We ordered one of those "cheaper" models off ebay that come from the Ukraine or somewhere like that. It's mostly food grade plastic. We opted for the hand crank model. We wanted to try one but didn't have the funds for one built to last, so opted for this. It works just fine though.  I can't speak to the longevity, we've only had it a year.


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda

I have not shopped eBay in years. I don't even remember my username.


----------



## Laverne

I really think a cream separator is a pain in the butt to use. It's not worth it for a five gallon batch of milk, which is all my fridge can hold at a time, before I do something with it. If I let the milk sit in a half gallon jar for a few days the cream separates well. If the jar is filled half way it separates quicker since the fat doesn't have to float all the way to the top of the jar. Then I siphon the milk out of the bottom with a plastic tube. I freeze the cream till I have a big enough batch to make butter with.


----------



## buckrun

Wow Laverne~ what a great idea.
Thanks!


----------



## Goat Town

Has anyone put milk into a sun tea jar and then drained the milk out through the spigot? I've thought of trying it ever since I made butter last year.


----------



## CBegins

I love using the sun tea jars. They work well.


----------



## PrairieTrail45

I've been looking for a cream separator too, but the only ones I can find that are used are very old and rusted.

I'll have to try some of the ideas on here.


----------

